# 7900 chain



## rohal (Jun 18, 2002)

I noticed the Zipp site (http://www.zipp.com/cranks/vumaquad) warns the 7900 chain appears not to be 1/2" pitch.

This might explain the extra noise from 7900 chains compared to 7800 in my experience. 

What are the consequences for wear? Any other thoughts?


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not really sure of Zipps motive, 
i use a 7900 setup throughtout (on a 595) an have no issues with noise or anything else(chain wiped clean and then re lubed before use) also on my 585 i have an Ultegra setup and have used a 7900 chain on that bike completing 5x100mile sportives and several TTs and no issues what so ever, the chain has been used on 6600/7800 and 7900 cassettes, again no problems, i have used the Quick link and then a KMC link after shimano appeared to withdraw their quicklink.


----------

